# Black spots on Angelfish



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

can you post a pic please that would help alot


----------



## Luminescent (Sep 13, 2013)

FungusTrooper said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> We have a 30 gallon tank with 1 adult angelfish and a few corys. Recently, we've noticed some black spots on the angelfish. After a quick Google, the only information we could find is that it might be fin rot, but s/he isn't showing any of the other signs - s/he's still healthy, active and eating, and the weirdest thing is, the spots come and go, kind of like the stripes/markings on his/her body. One day s/he'll have a bunch on the side and fins, the next day just a few on the fins, the next day hardly any at all.
> 
> ...


Does it look like this? http://www.saltwater-aquarium-online-guide.com/image-files/blackspots1.jpg That is a small fin- they are pretty small.


----------



## FungusTrooper (Jul 8, 2013)

Yes, actually. Sorry, I will be getting a picture as soon as my wife takes one. The camera is hers .

But yes, they look exactly like that, but are rarely that many.


----------



## Luminescent (Sep 13, 2013)

FungusTrooper said:


> Yes, actually. Sorry, I will be getting a picture as soon as my wife takes one. The camera is hers .
> 
> But yes, they look exactly like that, but are rarely that many.


There is a 'blackspot disease' that is commonly salt-water only. Recently, though, they discovered this blackspot parasite can survive freshwater and I am sure it has been infecting freshwater fish. You are the second fwf owner who I have seen with this in the past couple of months.

Normally you would do a saltwater dip for a freshwater parasite- unfortunately this has no effect on these guys. I would try Paraguard and watch for any residual fungal or bacterial infections.


----------

